# Big drug bust in texas!



## KBA in CT (Jul 29, 2007)

[vid]nGjm3Jxol8E[/vid]

Look at all that ganga! MMmmmmmmmm.... tasty.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 29, 2007)

:rant: Just had to throw a coke bust in with it. :rant:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

There's been atleast 3 big busts in the Dallas area in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Jul 29, 2007)

thats pretty big, but not bigger than the one that was just found by my area. South barrington illinois, 30,000 plants  

http://www.dailyherald.com/search/searchstory.asp?id=334244


----------



## ivoryline13 (Jul 29, 2007)

heheheh dallas

: )
<3

welcome to my hometown


----------



## Type_S150 (Jul 29, 2007)

KBA in CT said:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=nGjm3Jxol8E
> 
> Look at all that ganga! MMmmmmmmmm.... tasty.


No suspects?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 29, 2007)

what where they allll females? that the questions!!
although they found all that weed and they took it all and burned it!!

What happens to any seeds that fall on the ground? beside they grow.
Up in the mountains when they bust a place and have to helicopter the stuff out and by the next year they have to do it again in the same spot so does that mean the seed fell off and now there growing wild ?  
This always a question!? 
There No way they can keep the seeds from falling off!


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 30, 2007)

> SmokinMom There's been atleast 3 big busts in the Dallas area in the last 2 weeks.





No wonder you guys are outta weed .......:hairpull:


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 30, 2007)

But Man.......Thats one hell of a grow........:hubba:

7 acres........I got 1 sqm........

With that lot I'd never come down to play............:fly:

Gotta try and get downwind when they burn that stuff.......he he


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> No wonder you guys are outta weed .......:hairpull:


 

Hahahahahahaha, maybe so.


----------



## smokeytheherb (Jul 30, 2007)

brings a tear to my eye


----------



## jamstein (Aug 3, 2007)

it never ceases to amaze me how a PLANT can be made illegal, i find it astonishing when you see news reports with lots of policemen looking chuffed with themselves. you know, because plants are fundamentally evil and want to kill us all?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 3, 2007)

There was another bust in the area just yesterday.  

Dallas is gonna be completely dry soon it sounds like.

Bummer!!!


----------



## triprey (Aug 4, 2007)

What is real funny is that one of those bust was right behind a DEA office!:rofl: Talk about hiding it right under their noses.:giggle: And they had to be told be a passer by.  The where so embarrassed, they just pulled the plants up as fast as they could. Did not even set up a stake out to bust the grower!  It has been all over the news in Texas. :clap:


----------



## CannonBall (Aug 10, 2007)

They've now said that it was only about 10,000 plants, not the 30,000 originally suspected from the air.


----------

